# 2013 Rogue rust issues?



## roguemama (Mar 20, 2016)

I am hoping this is really nothing. I just bought my Rogue 2 days ago. Today the fuse panel popped off and as I was down on the floorboard putting it back on, I noticed rust/corrosion behind the gas and brake pedals. I plan on addressing it with the service department at the dealership I bought the car from Monday morning. Is this normal?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Doesn't look too bad to me. Wee bit of surface rust. What is the concern?


----------



## roguemama (Mar 20, 2016)

I guess my main concern is after researching rust on Nissan's finding people having extensive issues with floorboards and rust underneath the car. I'm mainly just concerned as to what would cause this in a three-year-old vehicle . Not to mention that my stepmom stepsister have Nissan's that are 2011's and they do not have this .


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

It looks a little odd for 3 year old vehicle. But it's not too bad. I wouldn't worry about it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## roguemama (Mar 20, 2016)

The dealership looked at it and says it's completely normal and simply surface rust.


----------

